

GynePunks Pushing the Boundaries of DIY Gynecology - camberini
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/meet-the-gynepunks-pushing-the-boundaries-of-diy-gynecology

======
sdrothrock
In case the headline is offputting to anyone else, this article is about
people who are finding unconventional solutions to provided gynecological
services to people who otherwise wouldn't be able to receive them.

The headline made me think it was about some kind of body
modification/hacking.

~~~
zzalpha
Well, the picture of the 3D-printed speculum should make it clear enough...
well, unless you've never seen one...

I'm mostly alarmed at the idea of DIY gynecological services. I don't really
think of a pap smear as something your average joe does in their spare time
with parts they find around their home...

